# Eddy's hour record bike



## eddy_mxl (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice picture, so I posted it. So simple, yet so fast. So old, yet so timeless.

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:EddyMerckxHourRecordBike.jpg


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

OH Eddy finally put that bike in the museum after that Paul Sherwin interview I think a couple years ago


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

upon closer look, that doesn't look like a museum , that looks like a subway station platform area ..!?


----------



## eddy_mxl (Aug 21, 2004)

*location*

The bike is located in a glass display case at the Eddy Merckx Metro station in Brussels. This station was opened on september 15th, 2003 and named after him.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

wow..they are not afraid someone will break in and steal it?.. but I guess the glass is probably un-breakable


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

i have a bike mag where they showcase the bike and have a big article on it, the mags from 1990, they talk about how the bike has so many weight weenie stuff, like hollowed out skewers, titanium stem, hollow nuts, drilled out everything on trailing side. but that bike doesnt look like the one in the mag, the one there is prolly a reproduction.


----------

